# Just completed my first tri! :)



## Mrbez (10 Jun 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Just got home from my first attempt at a tri. I did the Blenheim one today, and I am feeling it now!

I was expecting the swim to be my worst of the three, couldn't believe it when I came out 7th with 12.52

Cycle I got 43.50, but I was surprised at the hills here. Also, my chain dropped off on the second lap, so I think this cost me a minute or so. 

Run, turned out to be the worst. Legs were like jelly, and I did it in 28.16

All in all, I clocked up 1.32.44 

I was aiming for less than 1.30, so I was a little disappointed. But it looks like my transitions let me down. I can definitely see the benefit of a tri suit. 

I guess with better transitions, and no chain coming off, and also improving my run, I would aim to get this to 1.20

However, on a brither note, the gator ade guys had a 250m sprint competition which I tried after I had finished, on some funky spinning / tri bikes. 

First was 13.69 seconds, and I managed a 12.90, which was still top after 2 hours. So hopefully this will still be there by the end of the day and I win some prizes from them!

All in all, an awesome day. Really enjoyed myself, but can't stop wondering "what if..." I ran faster, pedalled faster etc...Haha. Does this mean I have the bug?


----------



## xxmimixx (10 Jun 2012)

Well done on your first Tri, when there is a bike involved there is always an element of luck involved (puncture, chain, falling off etc etc) so it was really good if you got back on within a min or so.
Yes you will find out soon that you have caught the bug and that means that you need to keep us up to date with your achievements


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2012)

Well done! Could it be that you went too fast in the swim and maybe used your legs too much, which could help to explain why you dropped so much on the run later? Anyway, the answer is probably to do more bricks...


----------



## Berties (10 Jun 2012)

Well done ,I bet you felt really proud of your self and so you should


----------



## Mrbez (10 Jun 2012)

Yeah I do, thanks guys. 

I really want to do some more now. 

The bricks are definitely something I will do for next time. A few minutes off the run, off the transitions, and I'll be good. Aiming for sub 1.20 next year now! 

Thoroughly enjoyable day. Very well organised and had a ball.


----------



## kelvin davies (11 Jun 2012)

That is brilliant! Top man (i think)!!! I was hoping to do one by the end of the year, how far were the distances?


----------



## Arsen Gere (11 Jun 2012)

Sounds like you're hooked. The first one is the toughest on the nerves. Get another one in and see how much better you do as you have a good idea what to look out for.

It looks like you get a medal and two women for competing. I bet they only let you keep the medal.

http://www.theblenheimtriathlon.com/

Well done.


----------



## l4dva (12 Jun 2012)

That's an awesome time! Well done, I did it in 1 hour 44 minutes this year, my best so far I'm aiming for the one n half hour mark for next year


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jun 2012)

Not my first one ever (well, only my second competitive one).. but it wasn't fantastic. Sprint tri, this time...
The swim leg was one of the worst swims I have ever swum. I shouldn't have worn a wetsuit, the water was way too warm: partly my fault and partly the organisers for having no water temperature readings at all. Felt smooth on the bike without trying too hard and then the run was easy - even had a sprint finish! Overall, about 4 minutes slower than I was hoping for, at 1 hour 24 minutes, 34 seconds. But a reasonable start to the tri season...


----------



## Daddydadbo (2 Jul 2012)

Well done!

What are bricks? In this contect anyway, I am vaguely aware of them as a building material! 

Ignore this question, I just spotted the Bricks thread and turned out I had been doing that anyway.


----------

